# Looking for the right home in NY/VT



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all, 

I am going to throw this thought out to the universe. I am looking for Home Right - somewhere around the Bennington/Hoosick area of VT/NY. Home Right would have some acreage and an outbuilding so I could raise some lambs and have a garden and my honeybees, and would be an older home that was loved before and could be loved again. I would be interested in a caretaker position, lease option or contract for deed but could refinance at a later date. Are you out there, Home Right?


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

bump
Still looking, still hoping.


----------



## getoutoftown (Mar 8, 2007)

did you read emulkahi1's advice:

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Central MT
Posts: 252
The Caretaker Gazette, at www.caretaker.org.

Unfortunately, it requires a subscription fee of something like $29 (good for the year). But I guess one could look at it as a one time fee of $29 being a pretty good trade for a place to live.

I won't be able to describe it as well as they do, so I am just gonna copy/paste their intro below. (The listings, if it is the same as when we subscribed, are separated by state, so that should be helpful to your brother in SC).

"THE CARETAKER GAZETTE is a unique newsletter containing property caretaking and house sitting jobs, advice, and information for property caretakers, housesitters, and landowners. Published since 1983, it's the only publication in the world dedicated to the property caretaking field.

All of our subscribers also receive, at no extra charge, email listings of new rent-free living opportunities (when property owners need to find house sitters very quickly) several times each week.

You can enjoy rent-free living as a property caretaker in desirable locations. Positions on estates, mansions, farms, ranches, resort homes, retreat centers, camps, hunting and fishing lodges, vacation homes, private islands, and any other kind of property imaginable are listed in The GAZETTE."


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

How about Island Pond Vermont?!


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

I would certainly be willing to look at it!


----------

